
Ask HN: Visual counting? - gkk
I&#x27;m wondering if anybody has heard of a general purpose application that lets you count things you care about in images. Think of counting people in marches, cars on a highway from a shot taken above or tree logs in a pile put together by a logger. Or maybe cells from a microscope image. Applications seem limitless.<p>It looks like advances in computer vision of recent years make such a product possible to make and I&#x27;m surprised I can&#x27;t find a company doing &quot;spreadsheets for the real world&quot;.<p>Have you heard of one or have ideas where to look?
======
itamarst
It's an extremely hard problem. Much harder than you'd think. Just spotting a
known "thing" in an image is often a research problem; doing any generic image
is much harder.

